# Online encounter with PETA supporter



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

All I can say is WOW. This person started the personal insults from the get go and had no original thoughts. The subject was that cattle require more water than other foods and that water could be better used by humans. Kept throwing out data sources that were vague in their content. Told me it took 2500 gal of water for a cow to produce a glass of milk. I acknowleged if one included the water needs of the pasture to support that cow, water use would be high but not near that figure. I stated that a cow producing 5-6 gal per day using her figures would require over 200,000 gallons of water per day (just the pasture) which would equate to around 7' of rain per day per acre. More insults , ranting and unassociated data. I tried many times to inform her that cattle are often raised in areas not economically feasible or suitable for crops and often water comes from sources too small or otherwise unsuitable for human use without processing.. Apparently this gem knows everything. I just figure I'll let her keep thinking like that and when her vegan food supply is frozen out I will just have a hearty steak......


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well this is getting notice now because of Pam Anderson..... She was wearing a T shirt on a magazine about something like that. Saying more water is used to raise pigs, cows, etc. It is pure BS. Just something they are trying to push in Cali because of the drought year. Maybe Pam and other "celebs" worry about how much it costs to fill the swimming pools, water lawns, etc in Cali.

Here is a stat to throw at her.... One cubic foot = 7.5 gallons of water. 
So an average above ground pool in a back yard.... 15 x 30 and is 4.5 feet deep requires about 15,000 gallons of water. This is just used for enjoyment....not food! HAVE HER GOOGLE EARTH AND COUNT THE NUMBER OF POOLS IN A BLOCK IN SOME LA NEIGHBORHOODS!!! Stuff like that typically can shut them up if they have 1/2 a brain.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Some of those people really piss me off, "we gotta save the environment, global warming, blah, blah, blah.
And then they go home and relax in their pool surrounded by nice green landscape while everyone else down there wonders where their next glass of water is going to come from.

Check out this recent photo of Kanye West's mansion, particularly to his neighbor to the right, dead brown grass and dying trees, Not Kanye's, everything is nice and green. Wonder how much water he's wasting on his lawn?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

On fragile, rocky, light soils that will not grow, or you can't even plant, cattle are the most environmentally friendly way to harvest natures resource (grass). I hear them say you could grow X number of bushel on the same land it takes to feed a cow. I doubt any farmer is going to pasture cows where he can grow corn. Only one thing to be careful of. Don't overgraze.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Only one thing to be careful of. Don't overgraze.


With all of the help with the NRCS there should never be an over grazed pasture outside of extreme droughts.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Plainsman... I pointed out to her that often times cattle are raised in areas that are not suitable or accessible for crops or for drawing water for human use. I used the ND badlands as an example. I would question if many of the areas tilled produce 15-20 bushels an acre...... I was accused of knowing nothing about farming or cattle (I spent summers working for my grandfather and uncles on their farm/ranch) or about water supply (I work indirectly with a city water department). I quit after a handful of exchanges. Beating ones head against a wall would accomplish more.


----------



## michellebucks74 (May 25, 2015)

Nice mansion you have there. Check out also the latest videos of beautiful girls and tight men swallowing whole, live goldfish
tetras. bettas, sharks and other aquatic creature at GoldfishSwallowing.com


----------



## michellebucks74 (May 25, 2015)

Nice mansion you have there. Check out also the latest videos of beautiful girls and tight men swallowing whole, live goldfish
tetras. bettas, sharks and other aquatic creature at GoldfishSwallowing.com


----------

